# The ongoing saga of Chicago-area transit



## John Bredin (Jan 10, 2008)

The good news is that the Illinois Legislature finally passed a bill to fund Chicago-area mass transit with a 0.25% (that's one quarter of one percent!) sales tax increase -- the same bill that was proposed several months ago!

The bad news is that, when the bill was sent to Gov. Blagojevich, he said he wouldn't sign until the Legislature agreed to provide free rides for senior citizens on "main line and fixed route public transit service" (thus, presumably, NOT on paratransit). He claims this is his way of easing the impact of the sales tax increase, despite the fact that the tax hike is in the metro counties only but the proposed no-fare rule would apply to all transit authorities statewide. <_<

Now, the Legislature has to either amend the bill to include his proposal or override the veto, the latter being unlikely because the bill passed the Senate with NO votes to spare!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/c...story?track=rss

http://www.illinois.gov/PressReleases/Show...amp;RecNum=6540

My personal $0.2: Blago is, for some arcane reason, trying to "kill" the transit funding bill without formally opposing it, by adding a politically unpalatable (because financially undoable) "poison pill" to the bill. :angry:

*Not everyone on a fixed income and transit-dependent is a senior, so the bill is not really a counterbalance to the tax increase as Blago claims.

*Not every senior citizen is on a fixed income. I don't think some over-65 bank VP from Lake Forest riding the UP-North to work or the opera should ride for free. I have no problem with a senior discount, but we already have that.

*Ironically, the free-seniors proposal probably hurts Downstate MUCH more than metro Chicago, because seniors are presumably a much larger portion of the ridership on a bus system like Rockford's or Springfield's or Peoria's than a widely-used system like the CTA or Metra.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 11, 2008)

The secret to a successful political career with regard to controversial issues is to make it look like you are doing something for the benefit of whomever is watching, while merely moving papers from desk to desk.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 12, 2008)

Every politician in Illinois is an idiot for not taking care of this Chicago issue. The transit system has been neglected for the past 30 years. Those politicians down state need to understand that a REGIONAL transportation system would benefit everybody.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 13, 2008)

People don't know what they want. Say no, the people who use it come out of the wood work and threaten you with sporks. Say yes, the people who don't come to your office to whine like 3 year olds about the noise and the waste of their tax dollars. Do both...


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 17, 2008)

The fuss over free ride for senior citizens hides the fact that this thing will only keep things status quo. It looks like this is going to go through for 530 million. There has been absolutely no discussion on how this will help the CTA/RTA or anything else improve service, buy new equipment, or develop new routes. What a sham.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> The fuss over free ride for senior citizens hides the fact that this thing will only keep things status quo. It looks like this is going to go through for 530 million. There has been absolutely no discussion on how this will help the CTA/RTA or anything else improve service, buy new equipment, or develop new routes. What a sham.


Yes, the transit bill only keeps the present system running. But considering the cuts that were going to happen otherwise, that's hardly a sham. The sham would have been the CTA bus system cut essentially in half and Pace slashing Metra feeder buses and other routes.

As to "no" discussion of capital improvments, that's not true.

1) There's been plenty of discussion of a capital budget, separate from the transit bill, that would include money for RTA, other transit agencies, and Illinois Amtrak service (along with roads, schools, _etc_.). The controversy is over how to fund it, which is mainly a debate about how big a gambling expansion there should be and how should it be regulated. I wouldn't disagree that the debate seems a bit dysfunctional at times, but there *is* a debate going on.

2) Metra is sticking to a 10% fare increase on February 1st (although not further increases Metra was planning in future years) even if the transit bill passes precisely to renew some of the capital funds Metra's been shifting to operations in the last few years.

This whole process has been frustrating to an extreme -- Blago sreeching that he won't approve a (very modest!) tax increase but then suddenly changing his mind, so that the *same* bill that was proposed half a year earlier can finally pass! But truth is truth, and even the devil must be given his due.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 18, 2008)

I stand corrected. I there has been additional discussion of the need to work on the infrastructure. Hopefully, they do something. Because maintainance has been deferred on busses, trains, and tracks for the past 30 years. I see busses breaking down regularily o the streets of chicago. So if they continue on without coming up with major money for infrastructure, then nothing has been accomplished.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 24, 2008)

and today I just read in the Chicago Tribune that there is a huge order for new state of the art equipment. I dont know how to do links,but maybe somebody else could figure out how. The cars would be here by 2010. That is pretty good.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 24, 2008)

That order was placed a couple of years ago. What happened the other day was a modification to the order to change a few things on the interior. I don't know any of the details.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 25, 2008)

Boy have I been in la la land. I didnt even know about this, and i have been moaning and groaning. Ooops.

Do you have more details about this?

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Jan 25, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> and today I just read in the Chicago Tribune that there is a huge order for new state of the art equipment. I dont know how to do links,but maybe somebody else could figure out how. The cars would be here by 2010. That is pretty good.


Here's the link, Steve.

And here is the press release put out by the CTA:



> CTA press release, 1/23/08:
> *CTA Makes Enhancements to 5000-Series Rail Cars*
> 
> *CTA Riders to Benefit from Increased Security, Capacity, Better Communication Systems and Real-time Diagnostics to Improve Reliability**.*
> ...


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Alan, This helped alot. the tribune article was not as detailed. I cant want to check these out. LOL Ill keep my job at Harlan so i can ride the new cars to work.


----------

